# NS Research Slug #34



## JDerickP (Oct 19, 2009)

These are preview production pics of NS Research Slug #34 build I am doing at the moment.

I am doing alot of builds right now for customers and this is just one of many non commercially produced models that I consistently do.

After the first one is complete these will go into limited production.

To see the rest of my pre-production pics, please visit my [email protected]:

www.dprailmodels.synthasite.com​


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Interesting, Derick. If it's not too much trouble, I'd like to see additional photos as you progress.


----------

